# Creamy discharge before period?



## arpeters

I am on cd12. AF is due today. I am having a lot of creamy cervical discharge today. No color, no odor. Just creamy. Has anyone else had this? How did it turn out? Everytime I get a cramp I am expecting to see AF's ugly face. :wacko:


----------



## arpeters

Bump


----------



## Alolas11

Hi arpeters! Any update? I honestly have had more then usual, creamy cm before af and was seriously thinking i was pregnant cus it was so different. I think most women do get that though before the bfp!I am guilty of checking my cm and cervix several times a day lately but i don't think either of them mean a whole lot.


----------



## arpeters

I am officially 1 day late and still having creamy cervical mucus. I think she is right around the corner. FX'ed that she stays away!


----------



## mommax3

arpeters said:


> I am officially 1 day late and still having creamy cervical mucus. I think she is right around the corner. FX'ed that she stays away!

Hi im in your same boat my period was due on the morning of the 27th so by morning i will be 2 days late very weird for me! i too have alot of cm and keep running to the bathroom (cramps too) i have tested and keep getting bfn im a little worried hope af never comes :)


----------



## Indie

Fingers crossed for all of you! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

just subbing to this thread :D
Let me know how everything turns out! :thumbup:
:dust:


----------



## HollieQ

I'm having creamy cm too! and am 2 days late but bfn this morning, grrr! 

:dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

Just wanted to update. Yesterday i had creamy CM and AF was due today.
Well she showed just like she was suppose to!


----------



## arpeters

I'm sorry, Guppy. :(

I think we will all have better luck next cycle. :dust::dust:


----------



## googlegoo

so hope did this turn out? :) :winkwink:


----------



## mammag

Looking back, I don't think the OP got her :bfp: that month. Good Luck!!


----------



## dreamiex21

Hi I'm new to this site.. I'm TTC .. AF due to say hi today but she hasn't yet and I've had thick creamy discharge today and everything I drink goes straight through me.. :s any advice?


----------



## zilla

I had very creamy cm before my bfp and up until I was about 6 weeks... Good luck x


----------



## mandy_grovie1

I have creamy cm every month before my period. I don't think cm or cp are good indicators of pregnancy because it really does vary.


----------



## Aspe

arpeters said:


> I am on cd12. AF is due today. I am having a lot of creamy cervical discharge today. No color, no odor. Just creamy. Has anyone else had this? How did it turn out? Everytime I get a cramp I am expecting to see AF's ugly face. :wacko:

I'm just wondering what turned out for you, af or did you get bfp? I am about a week late and just got this thick white discharge. I didn't notice it on my underwear, I only noticed it because I did a cervix check.


----------

